# Train presents obstacle during marathon



## MrFSS (Oct 1, 2014)

COLUMBUS, Ind. – Completing a race has its own obstacles, but runners were thrown for a loop when a train crossed their path.

On Saturday morning the Mill Race Marathon kicked off at 7:30 a.m. in Columbus, but a Louisville and Indiana Railroad that goes along the path of the course had a train rolling down the tracks at Lindsey Street.

According to 24-Hour News 8’s news partners at the *Columbus Republic* the train stopped and several runners in the lead had to curve around the front to cross the tracks. The race eventually backed up and runners had to climb between the train cars.

Police attempted to stop the runners from crossing over the cars, but runners continued to run across the cars after police stopped one line.

*FULL STORY*


----------



## fairviewroad (Oct 1, 2014)

What a bizarre story.

_"Runners had to climb between the train cars"_

Oh, they _had_ to, did they? Because completing a marathon in the shortest amount of time possible is worth risking your life? Even if you had 100% certainty that the train wouldn't start moving, climbing between rail cars is risky business, especially if you are in a hurry. One little slip and BANG goes your head on a very hard metallic object.

The race organizers insist they the railroad promised them that no trains would pass through. Okay, give them props for at least trying to avoid a [email protected]$% like this. BUT...they charted a race route that included FOUR grade crossings, something that seems utterly unnecessary.


----------



## MrFSS (Oct 1, 2014)

fairviewroad said:


> What a bizarre story.
> 
> _"Runners had to climb between the train cars"_
> 
> ...


Want to read some railfan comments on this, check out the Indianan Rail Page *HERE*


----------



## fairviewroad (Oct 1, 2014)

This article has a quote from the railroad president that explains a bit more what happened:



> "We always cooperate and stop train traffic," said John Goldman, Louisville & Indiana Railroad president. "That was our intent this morning as well."
> 
> The plan was for the train to go through before the race, Mayor Kristen Brown said.
> 
> But a young supervisor thought he had more time than what he really did to get the train through, Goldman said, and made a decision that ended up being a bad call.


So, the railroad admits it goofed. But that does not excuse, IMO, the behavior of runners that climbed between the rail cars. However, another bit of context is that this race was a "qualifier" for the Boston Marathon, which might explain the desperation of runners to clock in as short a time as possible. Still not worth risking your life, though.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 1, 2014)

Interesting find Tom!!

Always blame screw ups on a low level staffer and the young, but I agree that these " athletes" have oatmeal for brains!

Man vs.Train: Train Wins Every Time!!!


----------



## George Harris (Oct 1, 2014)

And a screw up on the part of the organizers and the railroad justifies people risking their lives to not lose time in a footrace? Can higher levels of stupidity be found? Words fail me.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Oct 2, 2014)

George Harris said:


> And a screw up on the part of the organizers and the railroad justifies people risking their lives to not lose time in a footrace? Can higher levels of stupidity be found? Words fail me.


Agreed. What if that train had started moving! These idiots obviously did nott have gravy on all their biscuits.


----------



## John Bredin (Oct 2, 2014)

It's not unheard of for hard-core marathon runners to soil themselves rather than risk any delay. The difference between extreme dedication and insanity can at times be hard to discern.


----------



## John Bredin (Oct 2, 2014)

To post something more constructive I recently saw an ad for a marathon mentioning that there would be timing pads on both sides of a railroad crossing on the route so times would not be affected by a freight train.


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 2, 2014)

John Bredin said:


> It's not unheard of for hard-core marathon runners to soil themselves rather than risk any delay. The difference between extreme dedication and insanity can at times be hard to discern.


Considering the Boston Marathon is the Holy Grail of marathons, it doesn't surprise me that the runners did this. It's stupid, yes, but I also understand WHY they did it.

(Before anyone jumps all over me, *this doesn't mean I condone it*.)


----------



## MikefromCrete (Oct 2, 2014)

All this does is prove my belief that runners have no common sense.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 5, 2014)

These people (marathon runners and bicyclists) are pathetic. They think the world revolves around them and their stupid activities. This is an epidemic in Chicago where key streets and highways are blocked. Often with little advanced notice.


----------



## Eric S (Oct 6, 2014)

Sounds like the problem (at least with respect to Chicago) resides with marathon organizers and city officials, then, not necessarily the participants themselves.


----------



## rrdude (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm not condoning it either, but really, if it's done right, it's only slightly dangerous, and only if a lot of slack results in a real BUMP.

Crawling under, or putting one's self in the wrong position regarding the knuckles, or wheels, or anything else, could easily result in loss of limb or life, but climbing onto, and off off a train, even when moving, is not that difficult.

Having said ALL OF THAT, I agree that for the runners, (unless they had some RR experience) it was foolish, and dangerous.


----------



## Dave Fishel (Oct 6, 2014)

Other considerations to think on are (1) the train would have cleared all crossings along the course - and been gone completely - IF the crowd of runners had not started crossing in front of it as it approached.

(2) There is a crossing 1mile south of the race course. If the Columbus PD would have sent an officer to that crossing when the train was first heard, the crew would have had ample time to stop the train before fouling the race. The trains can be heard for about 5 to 10 minutes before they enter Columbus as they sound off for multiple crossings south of town.

Yes, the Louisville & Indiana Railroad employee "blew it!" However, the actions of the runners themselves and the lack of reaction by the Colbus PD - made things get way out of hand.


----------



## George Harris (Oct 6, 2014)

Dave Fishel said:


> If the Columbus PD would have sent an officer to that crossing when the train was first heard, the crew would have had ample time to stop the train before fouling the race. The trains can be heard for about 5 to 10 minutes before they enter Columbus as they sound off for multiple crossings south of town.of hand.


Sending a police officer (or anyone else) to a road crossing with the idea that they are going to stop a train is a really, really bad idea. Yes, the L&I is a relatively low speed short line operation, but as has been said more than once, their trains are just as high and wide as those on a major carrier. They don't stop any faster from the same speed, either. Most (all?) road crossings have a stenciled phone number to call in case of emergency. Go read it and call it, and then stand back out of the way to await developments.


----------



## jamesontheroad (Oct 17, 2014)

As an aside, something similar happened unexpectedly on a stage of the 2013 Tour de France when the riders found the barriers down at a remote rural crossing. Normally the race organisers and SNCF are able to make arrangements for this not to happen, but somehow the message didn't get through. I remember seeing footage of a rather peeved Chris Froome who was in the yellow jersey at the time, and in a group about 8 minutes behind the leaders.







You'll be pleased to hear that no-one in the peloton attempted to duck the barriers.


----------

